# Terror cells activated in Canada?



## a_majoor (4 Sep 2008)

Disturbing news from the Jerusalem Post:

http://www.jpost.com/servlet/Satellite?cid=1220444321132&pagename=JPost%2FJPArticle%2FShowFull



> *Shin Bet warns El Al about terror abroad*
> Sep. 3, 2008
> Yaakov Katz , THE JERUSALEM POST
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Sep 2008)

Oh but this is Canada, no bad people are here, there isn't any terrorism.


/end of NDPness

-Deadpan


----------



## Rodahn (4 Sep 2008)

This is not good news, although from the security courses that I've had, it is somewhat expected, as Canada has been designated a valid target by Osama, and his surrogates.


----------



## geo (4 Sep 2008)

Deadpan said:
			
		

> Oh but this is Canada, there isn't any terrorism.
> 
> -Deadpan


Not a question of there not being any bad people here in Canada
More to the point, with the US being soooo close, most baddies will decide to go after the "great satan" himself
istead of targetting his minions (us)


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Sep 2008)

Tell me something I did not already suspect in the first place.

These gruops are everywhere in the west.


----------



## Shec (4 Sep 2008)

Sadly, the advent of the Jewish High Holidays at the end of the month makes for a "target rich environment".  

 BTW, just finished this book:

http://www.amazon.ca/Volunteer-Canadians-Secret-Life-Mossad/dp/product-description/0771017405

and found it  a rivetting and, in these days of political correctness,  a frank book that lends insights into the GWOT.


----------



## Weinie (4 Sep 2008)

> after a terrorist squad was spotted tracking an *El Al flight crew * in Toronto



   Looks like we would just be the venue, rather than the target.


----------



## a_majoor (4 Sep 2008)

It would be unfortunate if there was a sudden rash of traffic accidents, people falling down elevator shafts or slipping off sidewalks into ponds and rivers.

If the MOSSAD or other Israeli agencies decide to take matters into their own hands in Canada (read Vengeance, by George Jonas [ignore the movie "Munich", which descends into disgusting moral equivalency]), then "we" could get caught in the crossfire, or innocent people could be targetted by mistake or killed/injured as collateral damage. Canada had best take pretty swift and effective action to forestall that eventuallity.


----------



## Weinie (4 Sep 2008)

At the risk of being labelled either naive or overly optimistic, I would hope that Shin Bet and our security agencies had already collaborated on this, and that appropriate steps were (are being ) taken to ensure that an Operation Wrath of God is not needed here.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Sep 2008)

Weinie said:
			
		

> At the risk of being labelled either naive or overly optimistic, I would hope that Shin Bet and our security agencies had already collaborated on this, and that appropriate steps were (are being ) taken to ensure that an Operation Wrath of God is not needed here.



The picture of "Mall Cops" just flashed into my mind.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Sep 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> More to the point, with the US being soooo close, most baddies will decide to go after the "great satan" himself istead of targetting his minions (us)



I think this is more likely than terrs writing off (what they might consider) a decent jump-off point with an attack here in CAN.



			
				Thucydides said:
			
		

> If the MOSSAD or other Israeli agencies decide to take matters into their own hands in Canada ....  then "we" could get caught in the crossfire, or innocent people could be targetted by mistake or killed/injured as collateral damage. Canada had best take pretty swift and effective action to forestall that eventuallity.



Then again, would it be so impossible for someone to disappear (think "the Roman holiday that wasn't such a holiday"), then (oh my!) reappear in Israel behind bars?  Once the horse is out of the corral, right?  Who knows?  Might even make a good book...


----------



## Weinie (4 Sep 2008)

> The picture of "Mall Cops" just flashed into my mind.



    That's one vote for overly optimistic eh George!


----------



## Sythen (4 Sep 2008)

This is simply ridiculous that ANYONE, let alone Canadian allies should need to hide who they are in this country. And I guess the true "progressives" will, when an attack does happen, blame the "war mongering Harper" if they don't call him worse. Sorry, but its stories like these that renew my resolve to continue this war, and to know that this IS the right war for this country. Its foolish that people stand by idly while Canadians and some peaceful visitors need to be afraid while here of being attacked because of some religious nut job.


----------



## Greymatters (5 Sep 2008)

Thats kind of a blanket statement.  There will always be those who wish to hide their identity.  Not just those who fear for their lives but also those who are on the criminal side and are avoiding detection.  Not to mention draft dodgers, anti-war activitists, extremist ecofighters, counterglobalization fanatics, animal rights activitists, right wing militants, etc. etc...


----------



## geo (5 Sep 2008)

And don't forget the "Just criminal" types


----------



## Greymatters (14 Sep 2008)

Well, I did say it, but its important enough that it deserves to be mentioned twice...   ;D


----------



## twistedcables (17 Sep 2008)

Let's not forget the Toronto terror plot.  Next year, trial of the adults will be quite the show, no doubt.  Be Vigilant!


----------

